# Only 1 or 5 stars for rider, nothing in the middle



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

It is Saturday evening, you spent good time with your family and then decided to get into your car and drive in your way to work this fun Job of meeting new people while you giving them a ride to their destination. There it comes "Ping" the first rider request, young couples ride in your car and you follow the GPS directions to drop them in their location. They thank you and exit the car. You wait few seconds and then you hear another Ping. you drive to their destination you pick them up and again you drop them to their location, and they thank you. You look at your rating and you just got two 5 stars for the day. You keep doing this third and fourth and tenth time, and the 5 stars pile up. Then suddenly, you get this Ping from this person, you follow the direction, and you don't find the person there, then you get a call from that person asking where you are. You discover that they placed the pick up location few blocks away from where they asked you to pick them up, with your kind gesture you drive to their location, then they get into your car, and then they tell you that they are extremely late. You explain to them that you will get them to their destination safely, yet they want you to do the impossible to get there. After you drop them, you look at your rating, and the dream of 5 stars is gone, and it dipped down to below 4.7 (you realize that this person just took their frustration on you and gave you a 1 star rating). Your attitude suddenly change and you become worried and ask yourself, what if I get a similar person, what if my rating go even more down? I have been driving for 4 hours so far and I thought I'm doing a great Job but my rating just suddenly went down. You feel frustrated and the need to end your trips for the day. You drive home upset and feeling the unjust of the rating system. You feel that you are in danger of being deactivated? and why is that because of a person who might have missed their appointment because of their mistakes and they took it on you.

After this happened, I have decided to rate riders differently now. I will give a perfect 5 stars to any rider who get into the car, mind their own business until they thank me and leave. I don't mind talking to them during the trip and just enjoy the moment. However, any rider who will act like I'm their personal slave, and that I need to do the impossible to get them to their location and I have to put so much thoughts about how to please them or explain something to them, they will get automatically 1 star rating. There is nothing in between. Any one unprofessional conduct from the rider will cost them all the other 4 stars. 

The reason why I came out with this system is to make a point that when we drivers do a good job throughout the day and we get a one 4 star rating, this might hurt us badly. Mind getting one 1 star, and that will put you at a high risk of being deactivated. For riders, a four and three and even two stars won't hurt them, but a 1 star will make a difference. If we all give riders who give us a hard time 1 star, then we will show the ridesharing companies how we drivers are the victims of this unjust rating system. When many riders get 1 star rating, then the company will start to realize the extreme measure it is using to rate its drivers and give them a bit of more leeway.


----------



## ubersan (Apr 29, 2016)

DriveMeNot said:


> If we all give riders who give us a hard time 1 star, then we will show the ridesharing companies how we drivers are the victims of this unjust rating system. When many riders get 1 star rating, then the company will start to realize the extreme measure it is using to rate its drivers and give them a bit of more leeway.


If many riders get 1 stars, then the rider average rating in your area decreases, nothing more. They aren't going to up and start blocking people because of overall lower rider average rating in your area. Plus, driver ratings will also decrease in retaliation.


----------



## Wally1954 (Mar 9, 2016)

I got a 1 star last week because the customer couldn't get a ride at 4am in the morning....so he took it out on me at 7am.

Our rating are also a reflection of the company, not the driver so if Uber deactivates me then so be it.

I will drive Lyft instead


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

DriveMeNot said:


> It is Saturday evening, you spent good time with your family and then decided to get into your car and drive in your way to work this fun Job of meeting new people while you giving them a ride to their destination. There it comes "Ping" the first rider request, young couples ride in your car and you follow the GPS directions to drop them in their location. They thank you and exit the car. You wait few seconds and then you hear another Ping. you drive to their destination you pick them up and again you drop them to their location, and they thank you. You look at your rating and you just got two 5 stars for the day. You keep doing this third and fourth and tenth time, and the 5 stars pile up. Then suddenly, you get this Ping from this person, you follow the direction, and you don't find the person there, then you get a call from that person asking where you are. You discover that they placed the pick up location few blocks away from where they asked you to pick them up, with your kind gesture you drive to their location, then they get into your car, and then they tell you that they are extremely late. You explain to them that you will get them to their destination safely, yet they want you to do the impossible to get there. After you drop them, you look at your rating, and the dream of 5 stars is gone, and it dipped down to below 4.7 (you realize that this person just took their frustration on you and gave you a 1 star rating). Your attitude suddenly change and you become worried and ask yourself, what if I get a similar person, what if my rating go even more down? I have been driving for 4 hours so far and I thought I'm doing a great Job but my rating just suddenly went down. You feel frustrated and the need to end your trips for the day. You drive home upset and feeling the unjust of the rating system. You feel that you are in danger of being deactivated? and why is that because of a person who might have missed their appointment because of their mistakes and they took it on you.
> 
> After this happened, I have decided to rate riders differently now. I will give a perfect 5 stars to any rider who get into the car, mind their own business until they thank me and leave. I don't mind talking to them during the trip and just enjoy the moment. However, any rider who will act like I'm their personal slave, and that I need to do the impossible to get them to their location and I have to put so much thoughts about how to please them or explain something to them, they will get automatically 1 star rating. There is nothing in between. Any one unprofessional conduct from the rider will cost them all the other 4 stars.
> 
> The reason why I came out with this system is to make a point that when we drivers do a good job throughout the day and we get a one 4 star rating, this might hurt us badly. Mind getting one 1 star, and that will put you at a high risk of being deactivated. For riders, a four and three and even two stars won't hurt them, but a 1 star will make a difference. If we all give riders who give us a hard time 1 star, then we will show the ridesharing companies how we drivers are the victims of this unjust rating system. When many riders get 1 star rating, then the company will start to realize the extreme measure it is using to rate its drivers and give them a bit of more leeway.


I fill you bro 1star is a b.... That will follow us drivers no matter how god we are in driving


----------



## AlexDrag (Nov 9, 2015)

Actually, nobody cares about passenger's rating. 
I rated them with five stars for all of my 900+ rides. Personally, this is the way to express my opinion about the whole Uber rating system.


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

AlexDrag said:


> Actually, nobody cares about passenger's rating.
> I rated them with five stars for all of my 900+ rides. Personally, this is the way to express my opinion about the whole Uber rating system.


Are you telling me that the only entity that gets punished is the driver? What is the point of rating riders then?


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

ubersan said:


> If many riders get 1 stars, then the rider average rating in your area decreases, nothing more. They aren't going to up and start blocking people because of overall lower rider average rating in your area. Plus, driver ratings will also decrease in retaliation.


What you could is note the trip that you had unpleasant rider. Give him/her a 5 star initially. Then after few days, use the following to Change your rating. open the trip, then Rider FeedBack> Change my rating for a rider
This way the rider won't be able to retaliate against you as he/she already saw that you gave him/her 5 star, but then after few days you did change it.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

AlexDrag said:


> Actually, nobody cares about passenger's rating. I rated them with five stars for all of my 900+ rides. Personally, this is the way to express my opinion about the whole Uber rating system.


 I've reached the same conclusion. I don't think it's a coincidence that when I started to downrate riders more often, I noticed an increase in the number of riders who rated me less than 5. Now I'm rating everyone a 5 before the rider exits my car. I can always submit a "rider feedback" message if I think the rider's behavior warrants that.


DriveMeNot said:


> Are you telling me that the only entity that gets punished is the driver? What is the point of rating riders then?


I think the addition of the "I'd like to know my rating" function on the rider app has been a complete game changer. Now armed with the ability to monitor their rating within the app, riders can easily retaliate by downrating the driver when they see that their rating average drops after their last ride. I've been at this for about 18 months, and based on discussions and comments I hear from riders here in Denver, riders now seem much more "ratings aware" than ever.

So yes, we've reached the point where the only entity that gets punished is the driver. I've concluded that the only thing that downrating a rider accomplishes is that it makes me feel better in that particular moment. Low rated riders will eventually get picked up, however low rated drivers will eventually get fired.


DriveMeNot said:


> What you could is note the trip that you had unpleasant rider. Give him/her a 5 star initially. Then after few days, use the following to Change your rating. open the trip, then Rider FeedBack> Change my rating for a rider
> This way the rider won't be able to retaliate against you as he/she already saw that you gave him/her 5 star, but then after few days you did change it.


I've thought about this tactic, but this seems like more trouble than it's really worth (not to mention that "after a few days" I've already brushed it off and/or simply forgotten about it).


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

KevRyde said:


> So yes, we've reached the point where the only entity that gets punished is the driver. I've concluded that the only thing that downrating a rider accomplishes is that it makes me feel better in that particular moment. Low rated riders will eventually get picked up, however low rated drivers will eventually get fired.
> I've thought about this tactic, but this seems like more trouble than it's really worth (not to mention that "after a few days" I've already brushed it off and/or simply forgotten about it).


In another post I mentioned if drivers pulled half the crap pax do we would be deactivated. However being a female driver I find pax ratings important. If they are low rates pax there is a reason and i want to minimize my drama. I've gone to the strategy of of 5* all pax. The ones I want to change later I take screen shot and file in change rating folder. Then a few days later I spend 5-10 min going through and change the rating. We owe it to our fellow drivers.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Now this bs...


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

KevRyde said:


> Now this bs...
> 
> View attachment 42250


Have you received a response yet?


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> Have you received a response yet?


 Just the normal generic response.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

KevRyde said:


> Just the normal generic response.
> 
> View attachment 42434


Yeah that's similar to what I get when I go back to change ratings. But I agree, your first response was BS. I wish they would go back to sending them an email a day later.

I just read today in the news that in some cities uber has stopped informing pax about surge pricing. A reporter noticed rate fluctuations on uberPool and on X. Another article I read today was about pax hating pool as much as we do! Glad I only drive select most the time since they don't have select pool.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

I feel you brother.

Here is my little story of my first negative ratings.
I had like 10 5 stars first day at least, then at the end of night, very late, my rating start dropping.
I know who gave me one star. SHe was drunk, going down one block to 7eleven to pick up a gallon of milk, she entered wrong address in completely different city, I headed that way, and she told me that she is going in other direction, so I turned around and drove her to 7 eleven. ( it took me more than 5 minutes to pick her up) Waited in front, she came fast I took her back, she requested me to take her into her driver( LIke ****ing she can't walk 5 feet). Anyway, all trip, she was cursing, asking em to run red light, *****ing about her boyfriend's friends who are single at at home drinking and so on. She did not stop talking. Anyway, I found out I got one star. I contacted Uber to change my rating to her to 1 as well. they did. Now I was unsuccessful over emails to try to make uber delete that rating from my account. I will head to LA office to find somebody who will do it. I got another rating that wasnt 5 stars that night, not sure why and from who(I had 21 trip my first day). Some people are just wierd so after 3 days, I really started looking at rating when I receive request. I think that all drivers should rate riders accordingly so in future, your fellow driver knows who not to pick up. And make them wait longer for ride, get upset, possibly stop using service.

Today I picked up ****ing sick woman with kid, SHe was standing on her driver and I was on the other side, it was small street, no cars. and she wave me to turn around and pick her up on other side on the street so she doesn't have to cross. She already had rating 4.62 so everything was clear to me who I am dealing with. anyway. I was thinking right away, most you will get is 3 stars. Then she came in and said. no freeways please. OK no problem(I am thinking there is your another star goes away), she requested AC( I used AC whenever is needed and ask riders all the time what they prefer). I had air on anyway and it wasnt hot at all. She was sweating because she was ****ing sick and she blame me. Anyway, I had to clean my car, and used disinfectant spry. 
She game me no stars, I gave her 1.


----------

